# Outlook Express in Office 2007



## baldy1947 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there,

I just installed Office 2007 (home edition ) and wanted to send some new files via email. All I get is Microsoft Outlook as the standard email program.

How do I install Outlook Express (where all my data is stored and accounts are managed) as the standard email program in Office 2007 for sending my Word and Excell documents? 

Thanks for your help.

Tom 
I love computers but know little about them.


----------



## TheLink (Sep 20, 2007)

Outlook Express is not a part of Office it is a free program that comes with windows

if you installed office 2007 you should still have an icon somewhere for outlook express, i do... (Start-->all programs)

but i never had express setup so i dont know what could happen to your data, or if the two conflict in same way.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

IE > Tools > Internet Options > Programs > Email > select outlook express


----------



## baldy1947 (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank you. Works like a charm.ray:


----------

